# Google TV, Sling Adapter, 722 and Homeplug



## tpbrady (Sep 1, 2004)

I have a system integration problem, or DISH Remote Access requires more internet bandwidth than I have in order to just set up a connection to a Sling Adapter.

Here is the situation. 

a. If I connect Google TV to my home network WiFi and use Homeplug to connect the 722 to the same network I get a recurring message indicating Google TV is losing contact with the 722. 
b. With the same configuration the Sling Adapter connected to the 722 will support the IPhone DISH Remote Access Application through either connection to my home WiFi network or ATT 3G. 
c. If I connect the 722 to the ethernet port on Google TV, the Google TV error message goes away, but the Sling Adapter no longer will support the DISH Remote Access Application on the IPhone.
d. I have never gotten DISH Remote Access to work in any network configuration to a computer either in my home network or in a remote network in the office. It fails with a poor network connection error. 

I have DSL at home with a rated speed of 320 kbps upstream and 1 mbps downstream. It is connected to a LinkSys Wireless N router. If I access the DISH connection test web page, it indicates the connection passes but recommends a higher uplink speed. 

I have a 922 also at home that connects to my home network by Homeplug that supports DISH Remote Access from the IPhone Application and from remote computers but not computers connected to my home network. It fails for the same reason the 722/Sling Adpater fails, poor network connection. 

It seems to me that DISH Remote Access has a minimum bandwidth or latency requirement just to establish a connection between two devices no matter where they are in the cloud. When I attempt to make a connection between a computer on my home network and the Sling Adapter or internal Slingbox in the 922, DISH Remote Access is not able to establish the session between the two devices. The Sling Adapter fails during the either the "Connecting" step or "Authenticating" step, and the 922 Slingbox generally always connects but fails in the authentication step. 

At this point I haven't gotten much help from anyone other than "Oh that's interesting". I plan to direct connect every device to the router and see what happens.


----------



## tpbrady (Sep 1, 2004)

I had the same results directly connecting the 722/Sling Adapter and Google TV to the router by wire. My only conclusion is DISH Remote Access will not support remote viewing on a computer with my current network setup and ISP, but will support remote viewing on a mobile phone through the same network. 

I am going to relocate the entire setup to the office tomorrow where we have a 3 mbps internet connection and see what happens.


----------

